# 97 F-350



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

My 97 F-350 OD light was flashing, and indicated that the torque converter is slipping. The dealer mechanic recommends a re-build. I put 50K hard miles on the truck, and I know others have had better luck, but also know some who have had 3 or more trannies. One friend says to disconnect the batteries overnight to reset the computer, and the code will clear. In addition, the thumping will go away (I guess the electronics don't try to adjust for the slippage). Anyone else heard of this? I'd rather rebuild now than in the middle of the season. Any advice???

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Phil

According to my 29 year old younger brother who is an overpaid Ford electical engineer. I tell you the answer i got. Ok this is what he said theorecicaly ( i think i spelled that righ) it might be possible if the sensor inside the trans became defective from the extream heat. So it might work, the little punk recomened you replace the trans with a brand new ford one ( now he isn't a mechanical engineer but i have talked to him about the E40D).

Here is the ford low down. On the new super duties the trans is strong about time. The E40D is a weak trans ford even admits it, if you want your trans to last this is what ya got to do. Ok this is what i do too, change the trans fluid in the fall before ya plow and in the spring after ya plow. Don't listen to that 60K before you change the trans fluid, it a pile of bs. Change it twice a year and you will have no problems.

Ok the last truck i traded in was a 93 F 350 ( my 650 replaced it) and truck had 155 K on it and the trans was starting to get bad.

Also the 7.3 and the E40D don't work for plowing, ford even admits that the 7.3 will tear the E40D to crap plowing. I have used a E40D with the 7.3 but it was a 2WD truck that doesn't plow.

My advice if you want to keep the truck, buy a brand new ford one. Have the dealer install it, and your good for 12K. Also change the fluid 2 times a year and ya should be fine for another 150 K. When was the last time ya changed the fluid? Also if you have never changed the fluid, chnage it. You would be amazed how much the trans will tighten up. I don't know if it will fix your problem but ya never know.

Geoff


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff- thanks for the reply. I have changed it, at 30,000miles, and I was going to change it at 50k, I only made it to 49,600 though. I agree on the fluid stuff, in fact we changed the 94 F250s last week. That has a never die C6 in it. That is why I am holding on to it. I didn't really have much choice on the 97, but I have a 99 and 00 with the newer trans. Hopefully will be better. I am probably going to have Ford put in another trans, or according to the Dealer mechanic, he rebuilds it, and puts in a heavier duty torque converter and I get 12,000 miles warranty. I will probably sell the truck next year in this case, and upgrade. But I haven't even finished getting my other stuff (the electrical on the F-800 and the trailer wires on the 99 F-350 yet). And, we are busy. The mechanic also mentioned something about flushing the cooler and lines because there might be metal particles collecting in them, which, if left alone might screw up the new tranny. If I spend enough time at the dealer, I just might leave with a 650 tomorrow!!!!!! Sorry, just rambling, I had a tough day. Did you order the pool truck, or what?

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply - http://members.aol.com/slsnursery
Ivy League Landscaping - http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I am still working on the specs and cost. I am also doubting the 93 F250 Hd i bought used this winter. The truck is fine only the thing is that i bought it as a back up, and it hasn't been used as a back up. My plan was no jobsites for the truck and just back up plowing but it became a full service truck. So it is either going to become a yard and back up truck, or i will trade it in for a new one.

Let me know if ya get the 650

Geoff


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Phil,I have a friend who has works for Ford.He says the friction dust from normal operation collects in the torque convertor,and you should service it every 15K or you will have problems with the TC and eventually the whole unit.When under warranty they even put in new cooler and radiator assy,these things cannot tolerate any dust or filings,they are very sensitive and finiky(sounds like my wife).

----------
John D


----------



## TylerAssociatesLLC (Apr 23, 2000)

i have 94 ford f-150 302 v8, 2wd, with an auto tranny. it has 103k on it. can i expect problems soon with it?? whats this c6 tranny? i pull the mowers with it, about 3- 4,000 pounds max. should i change the tranny fluid every year? twice a year???
thanks


----------

